# Sea Nymph row boat to Crappie Killer



## Jake11 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello everyone! I picked up a sea nymph 14k a month or two ago and have been fishing out of it pretty often. I decided the last time I was out to put some decks in it. Its not a huge boat and not quite as stable as the old flat bottom I had before so I'm just going to pretty much make the bottom between the benches flat which will only raise it about 3.5 inches. I am also trying to keep them removable for easy cleaning etc... I have already built the two decks for between the rear to middle and middle to front seats but after a quick fit and weight test I think I'll need to add a bit more support. It holds but just doesn't feel as solid as I would like. Here is what I have so far....

















Here is the deck I built.... Two of them. Think I'm going to add a third stringer going length wise and see how that does. If it still feels a bit weak I guess I'll have to figure out some kind of vertical support for underneath.


----------



## Jake11 (Jun 7, 2015)

I would also like to build a small flat deck it the bow at about the same height as the other two then a raised platform for a bow mount trolling motor but I haven't quite figured out how to get the cut right on the plywood for the curve of the bow.... Will also be decking from the top of the rear bench to the transom. No plans for standing and casting from there just want it to look a little cleaner and have hidden storage for the fuel tank and other stuff back there. Any advice would be greatly appreciated! I will post updates in the morning.


----------



## Jake11 (Jun 7, 2015)

Here's what I have so far. I'm currently working on a template for the front deck then off to Lowes for the final sheet of plywood for the back storage area.


----------



## Jake11 (Jun 7, 2015)

Well I was able to use some short pieces of 2x4 to make something like table legs for under the two small decks. Added corner braces to all the corners and they are really solid now and still easily removable. I also got started on the front deck. Decided to make it level with the two front seats so I have a bunch of dry storage underneath of it. Don't plan to walk around up there much since I'm getting an anchor buddy to put on the front bench and I plan to bring another deck level with the gunwhales back about 24 to 30 inches for mounting a trolling motor to and a nice little tackle storage between the two decks. I found enough aluminum tubing and sheet today to do that deck so it will add virtually no weight and what I've already built weighs around 60 lbs maybe less (I can stack all 3 and carry them easily).


----------



## Jake11 (Jun 7, 2015)

I added these little loops to all the decks so I can easily pull them out since they fit pretty snug. They work great.


----------



## overboard (Jun 7, 2015)

That should work! 
Looks like you did a pretty decent job on the deck and floors, much nicer to be on a flat surface.


----------



## Jake11 (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks! I'm really hoping it quiets it down a bit. Drop a sinker in this bucket and it sounds like a gun shot. Now I just need to pick up a couple of 6 or 8 inch pedestals for my seats and she'll be ready. Next weekend the trailer gets it.... Sanded, primed and painted. New bunks and lights. Then I'm done for the rest of the season....


----------



## Jake11 (Jun 10, 2015)

So I have these brackets mounted to the front and rear benches. Does anyone know where I could get the seat base part that clips into these or what they would be called so I can look for them? Thanks. I thought about making something but I would need access to a break which I don't have.


----------



## Jake11 (Jun 12, 2015)

So I've decided to change course a bit on my build. I'm going to pull out my middle bench and make it all open up to the front deck. Before everyone freaks and says that I'll lose all structural Integrity.... I've already figured that out. I'm going to run square tube straight across the floor, straight up the sides to the top where it will be welded to the boat then back down to the cross brace to form a sort of triangle for max strength. I will put three of these between the rear bench and front deck. Should honestly be more sturdy than before I remove the bench. What do you think?


----------



## Ictalurus (Jun 12, 2015)

Jake11 said:


> I'm going to pull out my middle bench and make it all open up to the front deck. What do you think?



Good choice, I like it! =D> =D>


----------



## derekdiruz (Jun 13, 2015)

Definitely pull the middle bench! I have a 12ft version of that and ALWAYS wish I had the 14. If I got the 14 the first thing I'd do is pull the middle bench and deck the floor lol.


----------



## derekdiruz (Jun 13, 2015)

haha, did I just see this on Craigslist near youngstown oh?


----------



## Jake11 (Jun 15, 2015)

derekdiruz said:


> haha, did I just see this on Craigslist near youngstown oh?



Yep I was trying to trade up with the boat and old evinrude I have for a flat bottom that's a bit wider (i really miss my old flat bottom)but not much interest so I'm just going to make it what I want it until I can afford to just buy a new one. I need to pull that ad haha. 



derekdiruz said:


> Definitely pull the middle bench! I have a 12ft version of that and ALWAYS wish I had the 14. If I got the 14 the first thing I'd do is pull the middle bench and deck the floor lol.


I am definitely going to pull it. With the plan I have for adding strength back to it I think it will be sturdier than before I started. I just wish the hull were a little thicker aluminum. I think I'm going to have to go with rivets because of this instead of welding it to the hull. The structure itself will still be welded though so that's a plus.


Not much progress on the boat this weekend thanks to the lovely weather Ohio provided me with but I did make some headway on the trailer. I took those ugly old side boards off and all the heavy galvanized tube and hardware that was holding it on(she lost about 70lbs just from that) and got rid of the 70s shag carpet covered bunks the po had installed and made some new ones for it. Also got it cleaned up and almost ready for paint. It looks a ton better now. A lot cleaner and I'm pleasantly surprised by the over all condition of the trailer. 

I think I'm going to order all the aluminum tubing for this from metalsdepot.com even with delivery its quite a bit cheaper than I can find it locally. Will update again when I get some time off to work on it. 8)


----------



## Jake11 (Jun 20, 2015)

Well, I started take 2 of the sea nymph mod. Here's the "before" picture with her all stripped down.... 

 got the middle bench torn out and a basic outline of the side boxes started. 

 while I was in there working I found my mystery leak.... one of the rivets that attached the bench to the deck had worked it's self loose. Bucked it back and will be adding some 5200 after I get it pressure washed out.


----------



## Jake11 (Jun 20, 2015)

A little more angle put in on the boxes and started tying the floor pieces in as well.


----------



## Jake11 (Jun 20, 2015)

Got the boxes all framed in as much as I'm going to until I figure out which sections are getting foam filled and which are going to be left open and hatches added for small item storage.


----------



## Jake11 (Jun 20, 2015)

Added these little supports to the low spots to keep the angle from bowing under my weight.


----------



## Jake11 (Jun 20, 2015)

This is how it sits now. Plan to grab a couple of sheets of plywood tomorrow and pressure wash the boat out then I'm taking the rest of the day off. Plans for next weekend are 1. cut and treat the ply for the center deck. 2. Cut and fit the FRP sheet on the side boxes. 3. Cut foam board for under the center deck and whatever else I have time/money for.... hope everyone's having a good weekend and I'll post up some more after I get some more work done.


----------



## Jake11 (Jun 21, 2015)

I decided to add a few things to my list of things to do today. I'm going to pick up wire for the trolley, nav lights, CD player and bilge pump today as well. Hopefully by the end of the day I will have figured out how to route the wiring for max efficiency.


----------



## Jake11 (Jun 21, 2015)

Does anyone have any advice for framing in the front "V" with aluminum? Perhaps a link to a build? I've been searching the forum and can't find anything. I was thinking of sticking with 2x4 up there but I have about 35 foot of angle left and this stuff costs too much to waste. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Jake11 (Jun 23, 2015)

took her out for a spin today to make sure that i had replaced any structural integrity lost by removing the center bench and i would say i did a pretty good job. she's as solid as a rock and i love being able to walk up to the front of the boat to tend to the anchor without having to climb over that center bench. i work nights, 12 hour days right now so i dont have too much down time during the week but i hope to get a cardboard mock up done before work tomorrow. if so i'll post it up so you guys can let me know what you think so far.


----------



## Jake11 (Jul 4, 2015)

I got a little more work done yesterday. Applied a few coats of minwax helsman to the floor and the lids for the side boxes and got them carpeted this morning. Here's a few pics of them laid in place so I can make templates for the sides. Starting to look like a boat again


----------



## Abraham (Jul 4, 2015)

Looks great Jake. I'll have to show this build to a friend with a similar hull. He'll love it.

I wish I could offer advice on it but have never messed with a v bottom. Looks like it'll be a lot easier to fish from with the deck and I really like the storage on the sides. Guessing you'll fill the areas with the brackets on top with insulation and use the others for storage? Keep up the good work and post some more pics when you can :mrgreen:


----------



## Jake11 (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks! Yea, the plan is to foam in the middle sections on both sides and use the other four compartments for tackle and other miscellaneous stuff. I should have the mid section finished up tomorrow so I'll post more pics. Plan to modify or just re-do the front deck next weekend.


----------



## Abraham (Jul 4, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing your progress man. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Jake11 (Jul 5, 2015)

I got a little bit done today. Not as much as I planned and a few things didn't work out the way I wanted. I got the sides cut and installed for the boxes and hinges put on the lids. 



I wanted the hinges to be outboard on the long sides but I couldn't make it work out to where everything still lined up so they went on top on the short ends. It still accomplishes what I wanted just doesn't look as good


----------



## Jake11 (Jul 5, 2015)

I started trying to get an idea of how I want the seat layout. I'm going to cut this post in half and mount it on a swivel eze tilt and slide for the drivers seat.





This is where the front one is getting mounted but I'm going to use a flush mount pin base so its removable. Sorry about the picture quality it was starting to rain and I was in a hurry.


----------



## wvmedic (Jul 6, 2015)

Looking good Jake, I have a couple options for my seat. Now just need to make a decision.

Good job on your conversion.

Jeff


----------



## Jake11 (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words. 

What options did you come up with, Jeff? I'm about to be to the point where I need to make that decision and buy some mounts and hardware by next weekend.


----------



## Ictalurus (Jul 6, 2015)

=D> =D> 

Looks really nice!!!!


----------



## wvmedic (Jul 6, 2015)

Jake,

There is a company by the name of AK McCallum Co. , they have a slide system that is 60" wide. It is supposedly made to fit the round edge of Lowe bench seats. 

Wise makes a 15" & 33" slides, then there is a G5 slider base.

The other option is plywood seald and wrapped in carpet, screw my quick release bracket to it and possibly add another further Port for when I'm using the electric trolling motor. 

Jeff


----------



## Jake11 (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I'll have to look into that 60 inch wide slider. My benches are rounded on the edges as well and it would be nice to be able to position the seat anywhere side to side.


----------



## wvmedic (Jul 6, 2015)

Jake,

From what I understand, Lowe and Sea Nymph are essentially the same. So the one from AK McCallum should be the ticket.


----------



## Jake11 (Jul 6, 2015)

I have heard that Lowe bought out sea nymph. Just wasn't sure what year. I just looked those up and I think that's what I will go with for my drivers seat mount. Good price too! Thanks again for the information.


----------



## wvmedic (Jul 6, 2015)

No problem, highly considering it myself.


----------

